# St Nazaire to Gijon (LD Lines Ferry)



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone done this route? Any comments and feedback would be good. Camping locally in Gijon? Looking at September 2012. Tx.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have done this crossing October 2010, just after it started. Very good value. At that time the ports were difficult to find but I think there are now better directions. We stayed at a good site North of Gijon, from where it was possible to get a train in to the town for the day. Can't remember the name but it was right on the coast, and as I posted about it at the time if you do a search you should find it. Have a great time,
Lala


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We did this route last year 2011, good ferry, bit slow loading Motorhomes outbound as the ferry only loads at rear so all wagons drive on & turnaround on the ship.Motorhomes go on last & reverse on. At Gijon on the return part you drive on & turn round on board like the wagons strange carry on!! Its a trader boat so food is good, and good value but lounges a bit basic. We stayed on a carpark/aire just to the east of Gijon ( 1 mile out of town) also good campsite about 5 miles east of Gijon ( will send the GPS tomorrow) any further questions pm me your telephone number & I will call you


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the info so far

what we like is that it's a good way to break up a trip to/from Northern Spain and collectively using this ferry and a cheap channel ferry it works out less expensive than taking one direct to Santander or Bilbao by quite some margin. we'd probably just do a one way to Gijon and drive back as we want to do some cycling in the Picos and then take a few days to drive home.

the campsite info around Gijon would be helpful


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just looked into this for a return from Gijon in mid-November. There's no way to book past late October. Does anyone know if it runs later than that or does it close down over winter ? 

A shame if it does as it is very reasonably priced.

G


----------

